# iPad Air problèmes synchronisation



## fousfous (10 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Je viens de déballer mon iPad Air, donc je branche une mon iPad 2 au Mac pour faire une dernières synchronisation mais que ne fut pas ma surprise de voir qu'une app a disparu (peut-être même plus), certaines app refusent de s'installer.
Même un redémarrage n'a rien changé.

J'ai besoin d'aide la.


----------



## Lauange (10 Janvier 2014)

SAlut

Quelle appli ? car je n'ai eu aucun problème lors du passage de l'ipad 2 au air.


----------



## fousfous (10 Janvier 2014)

Il y a Uno et Republique qui ne veulent pas s'installer et 2K Drive a disparu.


----------

